# Robertus Success!!!



## DendroKurt

I want to start this thread to document the progress of possibly the first captive bred D. Tinctorius robertus. I'm not sure if this thread should be here or under the Dendrobates species section but anyways here we go, let the documenting begin:
I got my pair of Robertus from Marcus the week of September 14th. I wanted to work with something new to the hobby, the variance of the Robertus really caught my attention. So when my frogs came in I was extremely nervous but wow Marcus did a great job conditioning these frogs they looked great, not the fattest frogs but not underweight either. They were both very active and healthy. My male is almost greenish yellow with an orangish yellow nose and with blue on the legs and belly while my female is mostly blue with little yellow on the nose and yellow on the side. Here is a picture of them shortly after I received them







and a picture of them that I took today(not that great of a pic)








Now after a few weeks having them the female wasn't putting on much weight just eating hydei so I started feeding them the bean beetles that just started to boom and she got fat quick! 
The first clutch: 
A couple weeks after I started feeding them bean beetles I gave them a dry week with every other day misting. The week after that we got a bit of a cold front and a drop in pressure. I started misting twice a day and about a minute at a time. The following week I decided to investigate their enclosure because it was Halloween day and I wanted to trick or treat all my enclosures. To my surprise I found a clutch of 6 eggs!!! I nearly fell over with excitement!! However, I did not want to make a big deal out of it because I did not know if they would be viable and wanted to make sure they turned in to healthy tads. Well now that clutch is all in the water and growing fast. They have now been in the water for 2 weeks















The second clutch:
Well after the first clutch I was starting to think I just got lucky and it was just a fluke because a full month went by until I found my next clutch a couple days before Thanksgiving! I also triggered this one by misting twice a day. However this time they left me 7 eggs! Here is a picture of them developing








The third clutch:
Wow I can't believe these frogs, I have been truly blessed with an amazing pair of frogs!! The following week exactly one week from the time I collected the second clutch I found another (get this!) clutch of 9 eggs!!! Here is a picture







these haven't started forming yet but it's only been two and a half days and it's usually been taking these guys to come out of their eggs 2-3 weeks after I collect them.
Anyways I am extremely excited now to share this bit of information with you, please if you have any questions let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight

That's awesome, congrats!! 

I think the Robertus tincs look great and I'm glad to hear someone is having success with them! Hopefully everyone morphs out all right 

Jonn


----------



## DendroKurt

Thank you  I really do hope they morph out alright, so far haven't lost a single egg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin

I really like this morph, congratulations!


----------



## MWAInverts

Congrats! And beautiful frogs


----------



## toostrange

Great news,really hope to see more of these in the hobby .


----------



## DendroKurt

Thanks guys, if all goes well we got another 22 Robertus in the hobby, captive bred Robertus at that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raccoon

looks like something crossbred with something like regina, wonder if it might origin from a morph-cross


----------



## DendroKurt

That's why I am so excited to see what they throw off in their offspring. We can learn a lot about this type of tinc just by looking at what they start to produce.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joneill809

Looking great Kurt! Well done!


----------



## DendroKurt

Thanks bud I hope yours get going soon too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coqui

Very exciting, Congrats


----------



## ecichlid

Raccoon said:


> looks like something crossbred with something like regina, wonder if it might origin from a morph-cross


 No, it's not. These frogs have been imported into the U.S. by Marcus Breece of Simply Natural Dart Frogs (via Sankes at Sunset) and also by Dutch Rana in The Netherlands. Just because a frog is variable in appearance does not means it's a cross. Nor is the reverse true.


----------



## yaros

Congratulations. What do you feed them?


----------



## DendroKurt

Yaros, I feed them bean beetles and hydei fruit flys. Supplementing with calcium plus and vitamin a by repashy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroKurt

I got another 10 eggs, this time they laid in an over turned lid










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ch3tt

Beautiful frogs, gotta get me some of them! Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## DendroKurt

Thank you ch3tt, I will have at least 25 of them available around March 😉 message me if your interested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroKurt

A tiny update, I'm now up to 45 tads/eggs here is a picture of a tadpole from the very first clutch







you can notice that the back legs are starting to come in but man they are slow growers! I collected their eggs on Halloween. They are big though, just look at that tail!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaysExotics

WOW! These are gorgeous.. congrats man! would kill to own a pair of these!


----------



## DendroKurt

Thank you, I should have plenty available in March/April 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaysExotics

DendroKurt said:


> Thank you, I should have plenty available in March/April
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If only you were here in canada


----------



## DendroKurt

What a bummer bud! Where at in Canada? If I drive up to Michigan this year you can always make the hop over the border


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogfreak

DendroKurt said:


> What a bummer bud! Where at in Canada? If I drive up to Michigan this year you can always make the hop over the border
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With a CITES permit, right?


----------



## DendroKurt

Of course. I don't know the process that he would have to go through. I wouldn't be taking or shipping the frogs across the border 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroKurt

I know when I used to ship fish for Segrest, Canadian customers had to pay for their cities before we could ship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogfreak

DendroKurt said:


> Of course. I don't know the process that he would have to go through. I wouldn't be taking or shipping the frogs across the border


It's all on you, I'm afraid. You would need an export permit and it takes time and money. That's why it's so difficult to get some frogs here.

ETA Yep and CITES is extra.


----------



## calebrez

Wow absolutely amazing looking frogs!! How big of a enclosure do you have them in? And how big are these guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroKurt

Yea I'm not comfortable exporting, not because I'm afraid to but because I have hardly any time to do so. Plus I know just for fish and wildlife shipping into Canada is like $130 or more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroKurt

Calebrez- thank you! I have them in a small enclosure Id like to put them in a larger enclosure eventually. Right now they are in an 18x18x18 enclosure. They are huge, well the female is huge and the male is good size. They are way bigger than my patricias. Thanks for complimenting them, I love those frogs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebrez

A 18x18x18 isn't to bad I have a group of 3 Leucs in a 18x18x24 and they have plenty of room lol do you just have a pair or do you have a trio? Cause I may seriously consider trading in my Leucs for a pair of these that I can breed! That would be amazing! Lol also how do they like to lay? Do they have specific sites or are they all over layers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroKurt

I only have an adult pair, they like to lay under the cocohuts on plastic or seagrape leaf. They have two designated areas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razzi

I would love to be put on your waiting list for 3!!!!


----------



## DendroKurt

Ok we can do that, message me for pricing. I won't accept deposits until I start to see color on the tads


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaysExotics

DendroKurt said:


> What a bummer bud! Where at in Canada? If I drive up to Michigan this year you can always make the hop over the border
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from Peterborough, bout an hour out of toronto, thats a pretty good haul for me!


----------



## BaysExotics

would love for you to keep us updated on what the froglets look like too!


----------



## DendroKurt

Oh you know I will! I looked at a few tadpoles last night, their back legs are becoming more visible. So I'm thinking in another couple weeks their back legs should be fully developed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DakotaB

These guys are amazing. Subscribed to see how they turn out.


----------



## Barry Thomas

Looking forward to some updated pics!

Congrats again!


----------



## ReptileStation

Nice! Way to go.


----------



## frogpecker

Absolutely wonderful frogs and I'm so excited this pair seems to be breeding so reliably. Please keep us all posted how the offspring develops. 

Wish you best of luck and hope they'll morph out allright.


----------



## DendroKurt

Thank you! Here's a picture of one of the tads from the first batch that I collected, the back legs have really grown in quick the past week








As for the adults they took 2 and a half weeks off and then laid me another 8 eggs on Saturday after we had a big storm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VelvetDragon

They're beautiful frogs. And the little tads are so cute, little lumps with wee legs!


----------



## Nick_

frogfreak said:


> It's all on you, I'm afraid. You would need an export permit and it takes time and money. That's why it's so difficult to get some frogs here.
> 
> ETA Yep and CITES is extra.


Personal sales with paper work are cheap...


----------



## Nick_

Cannot wait to see how these turn out


----------



## DendroKurt

Color is starting to show, looks like the first tad to show color may be a high yellow! Ill try to get a pic tonight.


----------



## DMcCune

How many are you going to put up for sale. I think they look amazing


----------



## a hill

Congratulations with the success thus far. I was just looking at these guys. 

Just how large are your frogs? 

Also, are you still feeding bean beetles? I've wanted to feed those to my Cobalts but thought they might have too much of a shell?

-Andrew


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## DendroKurt

DMcCune- around 40 of them will be for sale. They are taking forever to develop so the first batch will be going up for sale mid april most likely because I do not want to sell them until they are 2 months old. 
A hill- I don't have an exact measurement on tem but the female is huge! Male is good size as well.
I do still feed them bean beetles, it's the only way to keep their bellies full. I do try to avoid feeding them the beetles every day to keep them from getting binded up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a hill

Yeah I'm worried about constipation. 




Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## DendroKurt

Here's some crappy cell phone pictures I took today. The tadpoles look like their front legs can pop out any day now

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroKurt

They are coming along but not out of water just yet...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroKurt

Here's an update for yA!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecichlid

Side shot please?


----------



## DendroKurt

Best I got right now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricolor

nice looks very cobaltish. wonder if it will darken up with age. my robertus are almost all blue. Wish I could get some eggs! Either way cool frogs.


----------



## allegedhuman

Congratulations and welcome F1! Great to see captive bred froglets from this awesome new morph. I’ve admired pics of this variable blue-and-yellow pattern morph and I am also a bit surprised at how much like a Cobalt or Patricia this little fella looks like too. Will be interesting to see how the pattern will change over time and if/when it starts to develop blue on the body.

In the pictures I’ve seen of high yellows they still had some amount of blue but haven’t seen a picture of one with as much yellow as this fellow so I wonder if that is how they all start out and the blue slowly creeps in as they get older? On the opposite spectrum, for the adults that are mostly blue looking do you think those individuals would have started looking mostly blue when they initially morph to look like Azureus tads when they morph out?

From your other tadpoles, do they also look very yellow too? Is it still too soon to tell or do you notice any differences among them yet to guess if you have distribution of high-yellow or very-blue offspring from your more-yellow and more-blue parents? It’ll be neat to see as these guys grow and change to fall on the color spectrum from high yellow to very blue based on their parent's phenotypes. 

Not to be creepy, but I’m keeping track of who has breeding Robertus (hack hack…you…) since I’d love to get some once I don’t have a likely move on the horizon. Great job and love the pics.


----------



## mridener1

+1 on the waiting list, please!

I'd love a trio of these. No tincs in my clan so this would be a welcomed addition.

Congratulations!


----------



## DendroKurt

allegedhuman said:


> Congratulations and welcome F1! Great to see captive bred froglets from this awesome new morph. I’ve admired pics of this variable blue-and-yellow pattern morph and I am also a bit surprised at how much like a Cobalt or Patricia this little fella looks like too. Will be interesting to see how the pattern will change over time and if/when it starts to develop blue on the body.
> 
> 
> 
> In the pictures I’ve seen of high yellows they still had some amount of blue but haven’t seen a picture of one with as much yellow as this fellow so I wonder if that is how they all start out and the blue slowly creeps in as they get older? On the opposite spectrum, for the adults that are mostly blue looking do you think those individuals would have started looking mostly blue when they initially morph to look like Azureus tads when they morph out?
> 
> 
> 
> From your other tadpoles, do they also look very yellow too? Is it still too soon to tell or do you notice any differences among them yet to guess if you have distribution of high-yellow or very-blue offspring from your more-yellow and more-blue parents? It’ll be neat to see as these guys grow and change to fall on the color spectrum from high yellow to very blue based on their parent's phenotypes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be creepy, but I’m keeping track of who has breeding Robertus (hack hack…you…) since I’d love to get some once I don’t have a likely move on the horizon. Great job and love the pics.






Tricolor said:


> nice looks very cobaltish. wonder if it will darken up with age. my robertus are almost all blue. Wish I could get some eggs! Either way cool frogs.



I have to agree with you guys this one does look a lot like a cobalt/patricia cross however this is what it looks like without a flash








Looks a lot like his father. 
I think it's too early to tell now if the pattern will change or not. My prediction is their pattern will become more defined as they get older.
My other tads/froglets are variable. I have one other that has a lot of high yellow like this one but has more black in the middle like a cobalt and the. The others look like they will be half blue and half yellow and one looks like a true sip however that's the one that hasnt popped it's front legs yet so it's still dark in color. 
Now this batch only has 6 the next batch up is a month behind so we will have some time to wait and see what they will look like. 
I am thrilled to be having the amount of success I am having with them and will continue to share pictures and news with you all on these guys. 
I will get pics of the other 5 tad/froglets for you by the end of the weekend so stay tuned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tincman

Awesome, complete & total awesomeness!!!!!!!! Congrats bro!!! You definitely won the Robertus F1 Race!hahahaha Im glad you got healthy babies coming out for the early spring, send me more pics as they develop!! I really have to keep better track of my froglets, I have all of my Robertus in with Patricia because I failed to realize how similar the morphing tads look... Theyre separate, but I didnt label the cubes in my new tad rack so I have to wait until they morph to differentiate... I guess its not the end of the world to just wait until theyre coloring up to know who is who though...


----------



## ecichlid

I think it's too early to call, but it may be that pairing two "high yellow" types together will have froglets froglets that have all yellow striping on the back instead of the electric blue on the back. Like this Robertus:


----------



## DendroKurt

That's a pretty neat looking robertus I wouldn't doubt that the one I had pictured turns out like this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsalltender

Subscribed and pmd


----------



## DendroKurt

Alright here's pics of the rest of the first clutch, enjoy!








Actually after adding these pictures I realize that I left a tadpole out, hmmm I'll post it later. Let me know what you think
Thanks for following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic1

Those may be some of the sexiest tincs I've ever seen!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## DendroKurt

Here is some more eye candy!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecichlid

Looks like that one on the left will look like he parents. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## DendroKurt

Yea I have one that should be popping his front legs within a week that looks like half of his body will be powder blue, I tried to take pictures with my phone last night but the camera can't capture the color it appears black in the picture but I swear it's going to look cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroKurt

Here's an updated picture for all of yA,







I'm about to start selling these guys at $150 each with quantity discounts after buying 3. Let me know if any of you are interested as I have 3 available to ship out next week.
Update on parents, they are doing well and still producing. They are extremely bold and even loud for a tinc. I hear the male call almost every night.


----------



## DendroKurt

2nd batch


----------



## topher

It is ridiculous how similar newly morphed tincs look.. Almost impossible to differentiate between these and Patricia's or cobalts..


----------



## DendroKurt

Your right topher, I think that's why it makes these such a hard sale because they look like so many other tincs at first. I can't wait to set up a grow out enclosure for some holdbacks so I can document their changing colors and patterns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

